# Body for Christ p.1 (Fish's Hybrid-HIT Cutter)



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

*Body for Christ p.1 (Fish's Archangel style Hybrid-HIT Cutter)*

Heyo, guys. 

Lately, I've been thinking about how one's body is The Temple of The LORD, and, thusly, we should care for it as such. Tearing down the remnants of a life that is no longer ours, and building up something new, that is pleasing to the eyes of The LORD. I intend my body to stand as a testament to the power of The LORD, his might, and the aesthetics that the human body can display. The LORD's hand is artful and wise, creating something that can be so incredible. But, one is not simply handed such a thing, it is hard earned.

In any case, I am planning a 2 month HIT cutter, with a nice slow bulk in between, and a final cutter. I am doing this for my senior pictures, and for a bodybuilding comp that I intend to compete in. I have yet to decide which comp I want to go to, as they havent posted comp times or places yet. Anyhow, the lengths of the bulk and the 2nd cutter depend on my BF percentage by the end of my bulk, and the date of the competition.

I picked HIT because of the time one must invest in other routines, and because the actual lifting portion has a very strong cardio effect, so I wont be wastin so much time in the gym  .

My split is the same as my final P/RR/S split, mostly because I enjoyed working calves and traps twice a week. MON: *DELTS, CALVES, ABS, FOREARMS. *TUES: *BACK *(upper and lower, angel deads, baby!) *TRAPS, TRIS. *WED: *OFF. *THURS: *LEGS, CALVES, FOREARMS.* FRI: *CHEST, BIS, TRAPS.* Im going to utilize several different variations on HIT, including double sets, and varied rep ranges, a la P/RR/S. 

Archie has offered to help me out with my HIT-ing, and I will certainly be utilizing it...

And speaking of Big Archangel, Mad props to him for devising this routine.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes sir Brother Fish, you know I'll be right along with ya!!! Love the Title, and any help I can be, I'm all yours my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

didnt get to work out tonite, ... Gym owner was at the football game. Poo... Maybe tomorrow morning, after Im done with running around between businesses, trying to get hired, lol. I have a friend at this neat lil pasta n pizza place in town, and they are hiring in the kitchen. Gonna have to wear a hat/hairnet, but who cares? Money is money... And thats why Im doin HIT, cuz time is money... And i like me some moooney.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2005)

Love the new journal bro, and the opening statment 
So your gonna compete hey....??? Sure you wanna do that??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

Is that mockery, or a questioning of my fortitude? LOL, I kid, it's gotta be tough, but, I think itd be a good experience... I can definitely see where you are coming from, though. From what you say, its pretty tiring. I need to put a new pic up, maybe next weekend... My back is A LOT Thicker, I have lil striations in my mid back!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

BTW, if any of you are going to be in the treasure valley (idaho, near Boise) Give me a holler a week or so in advance, I have 4 Golds Gyn VIP passes that are good for 10 days, and... Yeah...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah just saying its alot of hard work  Just don't get too fat during your bulks, I had to come down from 25% and reckon i lost some muscle doing it. Try and stick around 12-14% then it won't be so tough. But i'm sure you can do it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

HOLY FREAKIN POOP, 25%???? HOW DID YOU DO IT?!! Thats nuts! Im gonna be doin a slow bulk, (300-400 excess cals a day) because I pretty readily put fat on. Im gonna be hittin up the R-ALA, and some Lean Green, man, that stuff is the most potent green tea on the market... lol... I sound like a drug dealer.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2005)

Diet bud all diet... 
R-ALA (steriods...??)
Yeah been talkin to my bro about green tea, he loves it.... Was gonna get some today but spent all my money on my kids, got them an eye toy for PS2 and we went and say Charlie and the Chocolate factory.... not a good movie to see pre comp


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

ROFL!!! I gotta see me that movie, looks good. Not in theatres here, anymore. R-ALA is the bioavailable form of Alpha Lipoic Acid, good stuff, IMO, Im taking it now... Supposed to help w/ creatine uptake as well, but, I like the stuff as a stand alone, take it w/ pre and post workout shake. I know it be all diet, mah friend... Im tryin to get mine tightened down even more, so I can get MAD lean before I bulk... HIT sounds really neeeeat...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Brother Fish, I've been thinking on your new routine!!! You can try it for a while, but I wouldn't suggest working out 2 days in a row!!! Brother Pylon can confirm me on this one, if done right (HIT) you WILL NOT want to work out 2 days back to back!!! Not trying to be a know -it-all my Friend, just voicing my concern for you!!! Let me know if I can be of any help!!!
1 suggestion I do have, and I had experimented with the different rep ranges too, was to do this :
1st exercise - 6-8 rep range
2nd - 8-12 rep range
3rd - 12-15 rep range

I have been toying with that one for a while, I also have another rep range routine I'm working on!!! Let me know how your doin and if I can help my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Ill get it figured out once I actually get a feel for the routine... I certainly am not going to totally blow your opinion off, I just want to get some in the trench experience, ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

I understand my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Heya brotha...didn't realize you started this one already!!!  Good lookin journal thus far!  

Glad to hear your gonna go through with the comp my friend!  I wont be doing another one of those for a while....no desire right now.

Well I know nothing about HIT but I'm not to shabby in the diet dept so if ya need any help let me know!

And hey riss don't talk the kid out of it....that was the best thing I ever did was attempt to compete lol....you learn alot about yourself and really how far you can push yourself!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Aww, hes just messin. Hes like, 2 1/2 weeks pre-comp, and I imagine hes havin cravings... Its prolly a tough time.

Yeah, Dead, next time you're online id like to nail out a couple of things w/ my diet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Aww, hes just messin. Hes like, 2 1/2 weeks pre-comp, and I imagine hes havin cravings... Its prolly a tough time.
> 
> Yeah, Dead, next time you're online id like to nail out a couple of things w/ my diet.


Heya bud I'm here LOL....just drop me a PM when ever you want and I'll post back asap.  Just got back from an ems call and its 5:30am here so I'm going back to bed....see ya 2morrow!!

I know riss was just jokin....he is almost fried heh...gotta love that guy!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Riss is a good guy. its 2:30 here... Go to sleep, i will soon, God bless man, you keep folks from dyin


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Fish, I've been thinking on your new routine!!! You can try it for a while, but I wouldn't suggest working out 2 days in a row!!! Brother Pylon can confirm me on this one, if done right (HIT) you WILL NOT want to work out 2 days back to back!!!


 I've done it a couple of times out of neccesity, but I don't think you'd want to make it part of the plan.  You really want the time to recover between sessions, even if you are working different parts.  I think your CNS will appreciate it.

 Besides, as much as I hate to say it, slotting cardio work between HIT sessions seems to be a really good combo.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well I know nothing about HIT but I'm not to shabby in the diet dept so if ya need any help let me know!


 You should be careful with those kinda statements, Bolt.  You're going to get swamped with PMs by all the lurkers...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

For the record, I think looking at a comp now is a great way to get into your HIT program.   Even if you change your mind later, it helps to have a goal like that to keep you motivated.  

 Good luck.  We'll be watching.  And if you do get that job, remember, no snacking at work!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 4, 2005)

Whats an eye toy for a ps2?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Lol, yeah... I know... An eye toy is this weird lil video cam. thing that you use as a controller for certain games.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 5, 2005)

Okay, I decided.

SPLIT= tues:chest/back/traps
thurs:legs/abs
sat: tris/bis/delts

or something to that effect, I DEFINITELY START TOMORROW!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You should be careful with those kinda statements, Bolt.  You're going to get swamped with PMs by all the lurkers...


To late people always PM me....I don't know why LOL.  I don't mind at all and if they don't follow my advice thats kewl.  IMO I can only help you learn your body.....everyone must learn their own body and find out what works best for them then grow on it with experimentation.  I have been doing this for the past 3-4 years and I think all the experimenting has really helped me out to understand the way I react to things.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> To late people always PM me....I don't know why LOL. I don't mind at all and if they don't follow my advice thats kewl. IMO I can only help you learn your body.....everyone must learn their own body and find out what works best for them then grow on it with experimentation. I have been doing this for the past 3-4 years and I think all the experimenting has really helped me out to understand the way I react to things.


 That's a great way to look at it.  Now if only more people were willing to learn how their bodies work...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 6, 2005)

Instead of thinking that a rubric will work for everyone... Lol, I understand... IM LEAVIN IN LIKE 15 MINS!!!!! Im excited.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

OKAY GUYS!!!!

I did my first HIT workout yesterday, I dont have time to post it, but I will do so as soon as I get back from school, and after my run... Deal?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> OKAY GUYS!!!!
> 
> I did my first HIT workout yesterday, I dont have time to post it, but I will do so as soon as I get back from school, and after my run... Deal?


You know you are doing something right when it takes longer to type up your HIT w/o than to do it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2005)

still waiting on a workout....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello Brother Fish, I'm waiting!!! LOL


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

Typical of the youth of America...aways running off without finishing their work...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm tuned in for this workout...


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey bro, sounds awsome. Waitin to see the results.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Aww... Hate to keep soxmuscle waiting, (hes crazy ya know...)

Alright, now, this was my first one o' deez, so, be merciful.
I did a rep cadence of pos.X neg. 6, so, I exploded it towards my body, and counted to 6 while lowering, no pause at either end, constant tension baby... Im so sore... 30 second rest between same excercise, no rest between separate excercises or diff. bodyparts

*Chest/back/traps*

*10 min warmup on stationary bike, increasing intensity*

*WG lat pulls *
140*10
130*3p4
*neutral grip lat pulls*
135*6+130*4
130*3
*BB rows*
125*4 (ARGH!!! TOO MUCH)
125*4
*Face pulls (mmm...)*
50*10
50*4
*deads *
225*5 (umm... Ouch? my first time actually incorporating straight bar deadlifts into a workout plan)
205*7 (I went and got my straps before this set... my grip is so weak)
*rear shrug*
205*10 (Not a count of 6, but nice and slow)
205*5
*front shrugs*
225*6
225*6
*bench*
145*9 (wow... pecs were FRIED)
*db incline*
40*9
40*2 
*db fly*
25*9p10 (i liked these)
25*4
*cc flyes*
35*2 (ROFL, all you guys who've followed my journal know how much I can do on P/RR/S, this definitely showed me how different a ballgame HIT is)
30*4

Well folks, Ive been accepted at Albertsons, I have to get a haircut, somebody to watch my sister, a truck, and a drug test.


----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)

Albertsons can die and go u know where   . Cut your hair   ?!?!?!. Forget me applying there. They suck


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

The lady even said she said it "doesnt look bad, its just longer than average". 

The lady at my bank even goes, "I like your hair like that, it looks good!" Ive never met that teller IN MY LIFE, lol. Come on now folks, at least i dont have my eyes pierced or something... My mom is getting her nose pierced again, though!


----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)

Again?? what like the other nostril?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol, no, same nostril. She had the old one taken out, because it grew over...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well folks, Ive been accepted at Albertsons, I have to get a haircut, somebody to watch my sister, a truck, and a drug test.


 Nice w/o, Fish.  Welcome to HIT.

 You know, I was just thinking "Get a haircut and a job, you hippie!"  Well done!


----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)

The smilies went to the growing over thing hehe


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey bro, if I wasn't in the military my hair would still be long and I dang sure wouldn't cut it for Albertson's. The workout looked pretty solid by the way. How long were you in the gym?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Too long, lol... Prolly like 40 mins, but, that was my first time ever doing anything like that. Im gonna tear it up Archie style next time!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Inlcuding warmup and everything, that is.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice w/o fishie. Bet you are sore. I find myself especially sore after starting a new routine. Give it a few sessions and you'll be dialed in. good job


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice workout fish!! when will you start doing 13 min. workouts like archie??? lmao..


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent starting point my Friend!!! Glad you understand how HIT works, weight isn't everything, FORM is!!! Solid start Brother Fish!!!

But one thing I noticed.................40 minutes????






Slacker  

Way to go my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

*Blu*
Yeah, no kidding... Im hurtin! Thanks for the complement, where have you been?

*Billie*
Hopefully someday ill be hardcore like Archie, running between things, trampling people, and puking in between sets... Lol

*Big Archie*
Yeah, Im tryin hard to keep my focus on form, and, like I said, its a starting point. Now I realize what Im gonna need to do, how im gonna need to do it, etc. That, and I still need to figure out what weight I need on what excercises... That neg count of 6 really FRIES ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Big Archie*
> Yeah, Im tryin hard to keep my focus on form, and, like I said, its a starting point. Now I realize what Im gonna need to do, how im gonna need to do it, etc. That, and I still need to figure out what weight I need on what excercises... That neg count of 6 really FRIES ya!


  Like I said my Friend, lookin solid!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Leg day today...

      nooo...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

Heya bro just poppin in to say high....workout looks good.  You'll adjust fast and your muscle endurance will kick in soon enough no worry my friend.  You just have to get conditioned!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Leg day today...
> 
> nooo...


 Whaaaat?  Leg day is the best day of the week! Rejoice!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Remember kids, all my second/third sets in the same excercise are 30 secs later

*HIT leg day*

*stationary bike*
10 mins
*Squats*
205x7 ... I always have trouble w/ squats after a break
*leg press*
230*11
230*4
*hack squat*
70*5 Why do I keep trying these??? I hate them!
*leg extensions*
170*4
155*5 (lift with both, lower w/one, starting w/ right leg. I figured out where I should put the seat back to... FINALLY)
*St leg dead*
185*5
185*1 Can you say gassed?
*Hammie curl*
92.5*10
92.5*5 (lift w/ both, lower w/ 1, starting w/ right)
*Cable crunches*
I still cant get the hang of these, wasted almost 5 mins at this station
*Calf extensions, leg press mach. (toes straight)*
360*10
360*5
360*4

Total time, appx 30 mins.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2005)

lookin good fishy, I love your new workout, you wont be able to walk tomorrow!! 

I hate that you have to cut your hair, you look nice with it that length


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Fish!!! Keep at it, you'll KINDA get used to it!!! Time is gettin better, now next time, keep the same weights, and try to get it done in less time!!! Lookin really good my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice w/o Fish!  Just think how much faster you'll be with the short hair!  (More aerodynamic, you know.)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

*Billie*
Thank you, my legs ARE hurtin pretty bad...

*Archie*
Im gonna go up in reps on squats and LP next time... MAN I HATE HACK SQUATS at my gym...

*Pylon*
But i love my hair...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

You should just shave your head smooth...like a baby seal!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

Good lookin w/o man!  Go with archie and stick to the same weights and such but try to up the intensity.  C'mon be for real I can pound out one hell of a w/o in less then 30 minutes!!!!  Lets get movin and don't drop the ball !!!!!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2005)

I... can barely walk todaaaay... ARMS/DELTS TODAY!!!! Im so lookin forward to it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I... can barely walk todaaaay...


 That means you did it right!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2005)

my quads are shredded, but my hams are ok... Lol, i was gassed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, looking great in here Fish! I think Archie was onto something with his HIT variations, nice to see you taking advantage of it also. I think you'll definately see some nice gains doing this


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> my quads are shredded, but my hams are ok...


 Sounds like you need to work your hams harder, then.  Maybe try those dives that Riss is always talking about!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, last thursday was a crappy ham day... We dont have a dealy for dives, and I dont understand his explanation for making something to do dives...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

How goes it BRother Fish? Hows the HIT Hybrid treatin ya?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

ARGH!!! Archie, its treatin me great. I need to work on my order of excercises though, deadlifts ARENT ALLOWED TO BE LAST BACK EXCERCISE EVER AGAIN... Ill post yesterdays back/traps/chest when i get back from some HIIT... BB in about 10 mins, guys!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Back... phew... Asthma was bad today


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

I hear you my Friend, when it's HOT my asthma kills me also!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Strange, mine is usually OK when its hot, when it's cold, MAN it kills me!!!

*HIT, Back/Trap/Chest*

*10 mins on stationary, increasing intensity*

*WG lats*
135x10
135x2p3 (much better MtM connection)
*Neutral grip lats*
130x4
130x4 (need to change order... will explain below)
*BB rows*
105x8
105x3 (underhanded, just to see what Archie is talkin about)
*Face pulls*
50x10
50x3
*Deads*
205x6
205x4
*Rear shrug*
205x9
205x4
*Front shrug*
225x8
x? (did second set, didnt record)
*bench*
145*9
145*2
*db incline*
40x5 (tris givin out)
40x4
*DB fly*
25x8
25x4p5 (Was prayin on this one!!! That was KILLER!)
*CC flyes*
25x5

Yea, I need to review order of excercises. Deadlifts cannot be done last out of my back excercises, and I need to alternate my other back excercises, I.E, I CANT do both my lat pulldowns in a row, and then both my row type ones in a row. Im also considering putting something in between bench and DB incline.

*HIIT*: 20 sec (sprint) 10 sec (walk)x7


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Fish!!! Maybe try this order for your back......
Bent-Over Rows
Nuetral Pulldowns
Deads
WG Pulldowns
I picked this order because the first exercise (Rows) you realy work your lower back also, so you kinda stretch it out on the seconds, and so on!!! Does that even make sense?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

And then maybe toss the face pulls in? I like em...

Good call, I was worried about hurting my back too. Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> And then maybe toss the face pulls in? I like em...


I personally do face pulls for my Delts, but you can do it for your back too I guess!!! I do Back/Delts/Traps all in the same w/o, so maybe thats why I do them for delts!!! I love the feel of 'em too my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> And then maybe toss the face pulls in? I like em...
> 
> Good call, I was worried about hurting my back too. Thanks!


  my pleasure, glad i could help!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

Why wouldn't you do deads first?  Big move, do it when your fresh?  Just wondering...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, Ill do em first next time... In any case, I need to change that up... lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2005)

lookin good in here Fish! hope your asthma is better


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the concern Billie! Thankfully, its really only a nuisance, I dont think it will ever be very serious, which is nice. It just messes me up when I try to go running or something.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 14, 2005)

Stay on top of it my Friend!!! I went through a period of time when I thought I was seriously dying, I would have attacks so bad I would black out, sometimes even faint because I couldn't breathe!!! It can be serious BRother Fish, just take care of it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, you have it BAD dont you? Ive never had anything _THAT_ bad. Ive got a leg/ab w/o for you guys when I get home, I dont have time right now, GOTTA GO TA SCHOOOOOOL!!! Got my hair cut for my job, It looks really crappy, I kinda just wanna shave the whole thing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

heya man hows HIT treating you?

Crappy hair cut eh?  Bic it!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

I concur.  Go baby seal smooth.  Chicks dig it.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, last thursday was a crappy ham day... We dont have a dealy for dives, and I dont understand his explanation for making something to do dives...


Did you see my post in the training section?? Hamstring raises 
Set up like that and do like this:





Heya Fishmiester


----------



## bludevil (Sep 16, 2005)

Agree with hair, if you don't like it, just shave it off.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Post somew pics of the new doo my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry I haven't been around much, I hope all is well


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Aww, thanks guys!!! Actually, my girlfriend fixed it! I think Ill drop by TGF's house and take some new pics next weekend, me and the 'Lyss have been going out for two years as of this monday, so, she and I are hangin out and such...

Cant decide what I should get for her tho... 

Thanks for the help with the dives, Riss!! Ill have to find a leg pad dealy on some machine to steal... Thats for another day though. Like tomorrow, after delts/bis/tris.... mmm... Tris...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2005)

2 years, huh?  Well, girls like jewelry, but not a ring (she'll take it for more than it is.)  Flowers are nice.  Perfume is safe.

 Of course, the best (IMO) kinda thing is just pack a nice meal, get some candle, a blanket and a CD player, take her to the beach for dinner.  Girls love that stuff.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol, I assume I shouldnt bring oats and tuna... Luckily, she is really laid back, so I dont have to worry much. HOWEVER, I do need to go into town and pick up something for her. That and I have some errands to run, lol... TOMORROW is my orientation for my job at Albtertsons, now that Ive sold my soul to corporate America... 11-3, HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO EXPLAIN "put de heavy tings on de bottom of de bag, OKAY? Dun put de eggerz on de underneath-side of de cans, OKAY?" Oh, I get to stock shelves, return carts, and scrub toilets, too... FUN.

*Delts/bis/tris *
Unfortunately, I did a little freaking out during this w/o, as some of the equipment is broken... Argh

10 min stationary bike warmup

*seated DB press*
35*12
35*4.
*bent lateral raise*
25*6+20*5
20*5
*upright lateral raise*
10*11
10*5
*bb incline front raise*
bar*4
bar*3 (These are hard...)
*Straight bar curls *(Ran around here too, did about a half set of the DB incline curls, but it was freaking my shoulders out, so, I came and did these strt bar curls)
50x10
55*4
*db incline curls*
15*8
15*4
*cory curls*
25*10
25*4
*bench dips (dip station broken, ARGH!)*
10lbs(in lap)x10
10*4
*french press*
40x11
40x4
*skullcrushers*
45x10
45x3-4 (cant remember)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.  I was a professional grocery bagger in my youth as well.  BE fast, use both hands, and don't make the bags too heavy.  If the place has a salad bar, don't dump over the boc contents getting them in the bags.  Um...that's about it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 18, 2005)

Triceps are sore today, will wait and see if bis/delts are sore as well. As i mentioned once before, shock week DOMS doesnt hit me for a while, HIT DOMS sometimes takes til an hour or two after ive woken up to really hit me


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya bud lookin good.  

Hows HIT treating you?  I can't wait till I start my prrs man Im so ready LOL!  I need to figure out my diet though!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 19, 2005)

Worked 4-9 today, bagging and doing CGT (computer guided training) at Albertsons (AKA Lucky's, etc). No time to workout, may get one in on wednesday. Hittin the sack, tired, glad I have a job where I can break a sweat!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya fishy...hope all is well


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 21, 2005)

Worked 330-8 last night, im liking the job! Get to keep moving, so thats cool. Workin out tonight before youth group, Legs/abs!  ... LOL, thanks Billie, everythin is goin good!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to hear job is going good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Worked 330-8 last night, im liking the job! Get to keep moving, so thats cool. Workin out tonight before youth group, Legs/abs!  ... LOL, thanks Billie, everythin is goin good!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey, where are those hair pics we were promised?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm with pylon.........I want pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

W/O's are lookin GREAT in here BRother Fish!!! I agree, where are the pics my Friend? Did that info I PM'd you help? Hope all is well with you and your Mom my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey, in less than 10 days my cutter will be over, and you guys will get some pics! How does that sound?


A big thanks to Archie for help with the new routine, which I start today. I call it...

*HIGH INTENSITY P/RR/S*

Or "hi-p/rr/s" Basically just P/RR/S with HIT rep cadence and set structure...

Basic rules
1. Double sets for everything
2. 30 sec. maximal rest between 1st set and 2nd set of any excercise
3. 30 sec. max rest between excercises (will set up stations before warm-up)
4. 10 min stationary bike warm-up before every workout
5. attempt to reach positive failure inside specified rep range, on first set only. Second set is same rep cadence, but, attempting as many reps as possible
6. Rotating rep-ranges and rep cadences, like P/RR/S

Now that we have the foundation covered, here be what it is... lol

P WEEK= Rep range of 6-8, rep cadence of 6xXx
RR week= First excercise RR= 8-10 w/ rep cadence of 6-1-2-1, 2nd=10-12 w/ RC of 6-1-2-1, 3rd=13-15 w/ RC of 4-1-2-1, 4th=20-22 w/ rep cadence of 2-1-1-1 (small bodyparts rr= 8-10, 13-15, 20-22, same rep cadences)
S week= for large bodyparts, 2 supersets, rep range of 10-12, rep cadence of 6x2x, 1 dropset (3 sets of given excercise), RR of 10-12. Small bodyparts, 1 SS, 1 DS

And that be it! I intend to bulk using that, with a 3 day split.

1st day (tuesday, unless i dont work monday)= back (full back, upper and lower)/tris/traps/forearms
2nd day (probably thursday, unless i work)= legs (quads, hams, glutes, calves) abs
3rd day (saturday)=chest/delts/bis/forearms

Thats all folks!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2005)

looking good fish!! How are you liking the new job??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

New routine looks solid my Friend, glad I could help out!!! Can't wait for some new pics, keep it up!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

I actually am liking my job quite a lot! I get to be around people all day, and its practically cardio, (if i run/bag fast enough)... Well, maybe not cardio, but its activity, which is good. And, I can still work out, which I have regularly been doing, 3 HIT sessions a week, same split as above. Yesterday was my first day of hiprrs, went well, did shock for back/tris/traps. Will post that in un momento.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 6, 2005)

Solid looking routine fishy, good luck.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you my friend! I forgot to post it, LOL... so lazy...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

Wassup eric!  Wheres the w/o's???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

nice looking new routine


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 10, 2005)

Man Im a lazy bum... I have em, I just... have... been working? Thats a good excuse, lol... Not really. But, Im gettin 25 hours this week  AND I have some GOOD times to workout, considering I got this truck and what not. I will update my journal fully, FEAR NOT! After my homework, tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Slacker...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Hows the Hybrid HIT treatin ya?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 12, 2005)

Hybrid HI-P/RR/S is goin great so far, I discovered a neat new excercise, one handed pulldowns. Im actually in the middle of a report, and am taking a break, I work late all this week, Ill get to w/o, just not much free time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hybrid HI-P/RR/S is goin great so far, I discovered a neat new excercise, one handed pulldowns. Im actually in the middle of a report, and am taking a break, I work late all this week, Ill get to w/o, just not much free time.


Single arm pulldowns are AWSOME!!!  Love the feeling of them...you can really focus on the lats more!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

IM ALIVE!!! Once I get my next workout in, ill post it up!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm sorry...who are you again?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Man this whole time I'm thinking I'm just to busy to get here!  You didn't even come buy you bumb


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay. Im mad.

I fell off the wagon, and put on a crapload. I had abs, but alas, no more. Im gonna be starting this journal again, as soon as I do my next w/o, which should be tomorrow. 


THE RETURN OF THE FISH


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Brother Fish!!! Hey my Friend, I've missed ya, glad your back!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

I missed you too!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Fish.  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Fish !!!!!!!!!

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Fishy!!! Hows tha playin goin?? Gettin myself an accoustic Bass


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

. . . . . . . . .


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

I LIVE

Back/tris/delts HIT-ish... thing

Short w/o, because i had to give my friend a ride home, THE LONG WAY around, and because I had to get home to watch my sis, aaaaand i didnt get to bed til 1:30 (first day back from Christmas break)

Deadlifts
226x6
x5
LAT PULLS
140*4p5
2p3
BB rows (overhand)
135*6p7
3
Single arm pulldowns
65*4 
65*3
V cable rows
125*5
*3
DB military press 
40*4
*3
Dips
3
2

Well. Pretty crappy, but its my first day back in a couple weeks... Glad to see you guys!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo Burner ... I mean Fish


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

OH YEAH, imma do a food journal too. I need to get a scale though...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Good lookin start back my Friend, welcome back, missed ya!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey guys! I missed all of you as well!

*Gdub*
I guess I dont know Burner... Is he a flake like me? lol

*Archie!!*
I missed you too! That workout was total crap, but the deadlifts felt good! My back has been hurting because of my lack of working out


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice to see you back in the gym, Fish!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I missed all of you as well!
> 
> *Gdub*
> I guess I dont know Burner... Is he a flake like me? lol



LOL He's the Flakiest


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL He's the Flakiest


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL He's the Flakiest


weeeeell, I dont feel so bad now!

ANYWAY.

I HAVE A LEG DAY W/O FOR YOU GUUUUUYS!!

Man i hate lifting legs.

squats
225*6
225*3

leg press
340*7
340*3

leg extensions
155*8
155*5

hammie curls
110*7
110*5

toe raises
360*9
360*7
360*5 (somethin like that. i didnt chart these ones)

Okay, again, first day back, i didnt do SLDLs because my back is sore from monday... Best set of squats ive done in a while, sadly enough.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice w/out, Fish.  Leg day is great!  Now go do some cardio!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

yay! leg day for me too!   this workout looks AWSOME!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice wo Fish


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that leg day was pretty impressive since it's your 1st legw/o in awhile. Bet them legs are sore today


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Awwww!! Thanks guys! 

*Pylon*
I certainly plan to, Im starting a new journal this monday which outlines my plan for victory in the Ironmag Cup!! Lol...

*Billie*
Thankieees!! That makes me feel a bit better, lol. Next wednesday is gonna be HARDCORE

*GDub*
Thanks for hangin along for the ride!

*Blu*
I COLLAPSED at youth group last night, hahaha! I stood up too fast out of my chair, and my legs basically fell out from under me... They were tired, whether or not that workout was up to snuff, lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Solid return to legs my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Archie! How are things?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thanks Archie! How are things?


Going pretty good, realy focused here, getting ready for my Contest!!! Hows things with you and yours?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

We're doin great! the girl and me are goin to winter formal comin up soon, 28th, I believe, and im tryin to cut down for that and the ironmag contest. Sis and mom are doin peachy, the divorce is goin OK, I guess, our attourney told my mom not to take any crap, and she isnt. Hopefully, we wont have to go to court.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2006)

LINK TO DA NEW JOURNAL!!
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59215


----------

